# Windows 8 Internet connectivity issues



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all,

I have recently got a new windows 8 os computer and i have been having internet connectivity issues since then.

I had a old computer before with windows xp and never had this much trouble staying connected to the internet. 

Every few minutes the internet gets disconnected and or shows limited connection. Sometimes even if its connected it doesn't open internet pages or is too slow.

I would immensely appreciate any help that i could get i am very frustrated right now as i cant even return the computer 

thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't say, but I assume you are connecting wirelessly? 
Please provide all of the information from this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html and including your* ipconfig log* and a screenshot of *WiFi Inspector*.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your ipconfig log shows that you have a connection with your wireless default gateway (your router) *192.168.0.1*. WiFi inspector would be able to tell us the signal strength of the wireless and the broadcast channel. Try to get WiFi Inspector installed and show us that. 
What is the make and model# of your computer? Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers* and type in your make and model# and update your Wireless Adapter driver.


----------



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

i went to the manufacturers website and checked for driver updates. my drivers are up to date as per the diagnostics.

xirrus says its not compatible with windows 8 is there any other program for windows 8?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> What is the make and model# of your computer?


Whether you drivers are up to date or not, please download the Wifi adapter driver. 
WiFi inspector says you relatively strong signal. Boot into the Router setup page and change the Broadcast channel from #4, 8 to #11


----------



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

--double post


----------



## skylar3 (Jan 3, 2008)

skylar3 said:


> Toshba
> pfiftyA and I tried updating wireless driver it says driver is up to date. From Where and how can I download wireless adapter driver? What is it?
> 
> And now it won't connect to wifi at all Even if it connects it won't load pages. Trouble shoot says did server not responding. Computer trying to connect to dns server that is incorrect or doesn't exist. The wifi was working yesterday though with same problems of slow or unstable connection.
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On an internet computer, Go to the Toshiba drivers page Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba and type in your *make model #*. Download the *Wireless adapter Driver* for your model. Save it to a USB Flash Drive and install it on the troubled computer.
To Enter the router setup, if you have an install CD for the router, just use that. If not, what is the make and model# of the Router? 
Connect the troubled computer with an Ethernet cable (wired) to your router
Open a browser, in the address bar type the IP address of the router (eg) *192.168.0.1* and press enter. This should boot you into the Router setup. After you log in, look for* Wireless*, and then (broadcast) *Channel*. Change the channel to channel *#11*.


----------

